# China earthquake 7.8 on the Richter scale



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

There has been an earthquake measuring 7.8 on the Richter scale in the Sichuan province (South West China). 

Aftershocks have been felt as far away as Beijing and Bangkok but no major damage has occurred to either capital.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thousands Dead 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7396400.stm

/links


----------

